# How do you start modding?



## Liam Wadek (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey peeps.

I was thinking of trying some modding but I have no experience with it and I don't know where to start. I don't exactly know how I would make a core be able to do some of the stuff most mods do. I also don't know how to make the pieces and how to make them the exact same shape.

If anybody has any tips or how to start I would highly appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## MatthewDevenish (Nov 19, 2017)

It all depends on what kind of mod you want to make. Most of the popular mods that exist (Fisher Cubes, House Cubes, Axis Cube, Penrose Cubes, Mirror Cubes, etc.) use a 3x3 base.

A basic mod you can make is an octagon/barrel, and literally all you need is:
Hacksaw (can get from a hardware store for under $10)
Sandpaper (extremely cheap, I can get 1 sheet for $1)
Some filling material (there's many you can use, epoxy glue, apoxie putty, even resin)

Some mods require extensions, some require pieces to be cut down, with the octagon you need to cut straight in half all of the corners and the edge in between. Fill it up with epoxy, putty, or resin, and then sandpaper to desired smoothness.

You can learn a lot from simply watching Nathan Wilson's video (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTEr310P7d7LI1T3zbbk2oA).


----------



## Tabe (Nov 19, 2017)

MatthewDevenish said:


> It all depends on what kind of mod you want to make. Most of the popular mods that exist (Fisher Cubes, House Cubes, Axis Cube, Penrose Cubes, Mirror Cubes, etc.) use a 3x3 base.
> 
> A basic mod you can make is an octagon/barrel, and literally all you need is:
> Hacksaw (can get from a hardware store for under $10)
> ...


Heck, if you want, you don't even need tools to make an octagonal barrel. You can follow the TCKyewbs method and combine a Guanlong and a YJ Fisher cube. You end up with an octagonal and a star cube - no tools needed.


----------



## MatthewDevenish (Nov 19, 2017)

Tabe said:


> Heck, if you want, you don't even need tools to make an octagonal barrel. You can follow the TCKyewbs method and combine a Guanlong and a YJ Fisher cube. You end up with an octagonal and a star cube - no tools needed.


Good point ahaha, didn't they also make a video making a mix up and fisher mix up cube from those two?


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 19, 2017)

MatthewDevenish said:


> Good point ahaha, didn't they also make a video making a mix up and fisher mix up cube from those two?



I believe you are referring to the cutter cube. The mix up cube is vastly different.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 20, 2017)

MatthewDevenish said:


> Good point ahaha, didn't they also make a video making a mix up and fisher mix up cube from those two?


If she has, I haven't seen it.


----------



## MatthewDevenish (Nov 21, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> I believe you are referring to the cutter cube. The mix up cube is vastly different.


Oh okay, I thought mix up and cutter cubes were the same thing.



Tabe said:


> If she has, I haven't seen it.


Ah okay then, I may be explaining that wrong though, I thought mix up cubes and cutter cubes were the same, so I meant cutter cube tutorial XD


----------



## Tony Fisher (Nov 28, 2017)

Avoid using filler as much as possible. Plastic sheet (HI polystyrene- hobby shops or internet) is far better for extensions and capping areas you have cut off. My advice would be to experiment first. Take an old cubie you no longer need and random cut a bit off. Tidy up and flatten (craft knife / file / sand paper etc) the area before capping it. Then use wet and dry sand paper to make it smooth and blend in with the rest of the cubie. Once you have done this successfully you can start thinking about working an actual puzzle. 
You mentioned the core but in 99% of cases the core is not touched. A Ghost Cube for example has a regular 3x3x3 core. My Golden Cube has a regular Skewb core etc.


----------



## Zerksies (Nov 28, 2017)

It was 10 years ago and really nothing was around besides cheap chinese knock offs or Rubiks brand so we did what we needed to do. So i uaually filed the edges


----------



## Liam Wadek (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the help guys  I'll buy some cheap 3x3s to test on


----------

